# Which would you recommend??



## Daniel_123 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Im looking into getting one of the four animals listed below; 

- Kinkajou
- Fennec fox
- Skunk 
- Raccoon

I would really like to know peoples opinions on them like their temperament, are they handleable, training, energy/playfulness ect.
I know how much each generally cost but if you could include the price you paid that would be great as well.

Thanks alot : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Daniel_123 said:


> Hey Im looking into getting one of the four animals listed below;
> 
> - Kinkajou
> - Fennec fox
> ...


tbh it depends what your wanting from the animal as a pet


----------



## Daniel_123 (Apr 2, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> tbh it depends what your wanting from the animal as a pet


I want something thats playful mostly but also that wont mind being left by its self and something thats not too destructive.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> tbh it depends what your wanting from the animal as a pet


and if you have a lot of cash to burn :lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and if you have a lot of cash to burn :lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Daniel_123 said:


> I want something thats playful mostly but also that wont mind being left by its self and something thats not too destructive.


each of the animals you have stated will possibly become that 

kinks are very difficult to get hold of and unless handreared can be very timid and take along time to come round to you 

skunks the same really unless you get from a young age but they are a pet that will come an have a cuddle on your lap and dont mind being passed about for cuddles

fennics again limited of them about also pretty much the same thing can be timid 

raccoons the same unless got from young will be very imprinted but be warned when they hit sexual maturity can become very nasty indeed 

all the animals are pretty much the same just depends what age you get them at and how much time your willing to put into them and how much patcience you have 



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and if you have a lot of cash to burn :lol2:


 
LOL yes cat and that one too :2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Daniel_123 said:


> Hey Im looking into getting one of the four animals listed below;
> 
> - Kinkajou
> - Fennec fox
> ...


out of these kinks and fennex fox would struggle alot to find and if you do there will be a long waiting list. out of all of these id say skunk is best but then they can be destructive and also very loving (imagine having a toddler running around the place thats also very strong and you will have a good idea of how keeping a skunk feels)
and raccoon i wouldnt reccomend... if you want your face at the end of the day : victory: 
best way to decide is to really look for the kind of animal you want and also vist people with these animals to gauge whats best for you... at the end of the day they are all exotic animals and WILL act very differently than a domestic animal such as a cat or dog.
stu


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Daniel_123 said:


> something thats not too destructive.


Not a skunk.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

If you are interested in Fennecs there are allot of keepers to talk to if you join http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/FennecFox/ .
From what I have read the biggest issue is that allot of them never quite get the hang of the litter box (like most foxes) and they scream when they are excited or want attention. There are a few videos of them screaming on you tube but this is my fave, this is the happy screams
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su3ovMsFXMg .

They are wonderful animals though, I hope to get some at some point.

-
Elina


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Elina said:


> If you are interested in Fennecs there are allot of keepers to talk to if you join http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/FennecFox/ .
> From what I have read the biggest issue is that allot of them never quite get the hang of the litter box (like most foxes) and they scream when they are excited or want attention. There are a few videos of them screaming on you tube but this is my fave, this is the happy screams
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su3ovMsFXMg .
> 
> ...


what a cute little fella :flrt:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Get a Raccoon!!!!

The best pet I have ever had in my life!

Still have a face, but he has destroyed a lot of my stuff, basically anything that has been left within two feet of his cage!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

In a nutshell:

Skunks-clever,love to dig,fridge raiders,can be cuddly,can be playful, can be house trained.Sleep for hours.Need vaccinations.Need to research. Dont need a heated enclosure, can live indoors successfully if you dont mind a bit of mess!.Ours live ouside but come in as wellApprox £300+

Kinks-undeniably beautiful, can be aggressive but ours are sweet and gentle,sleep a lot during the day but can get used to being up and about too but not in bright light,need space to climb and play in a heated enclosure.Will toilet in the same place from a height.Can be trained to walk on a lead.Ours live in a heated enclosure but come in the house too.Need to research Approx £2000+ currently

Raccoons-smart,cunning,also sleep during the day a lot,greedy,manipulative,playful,not afraid to show their pleasure, their love and their displeasure,best to get them when very very young.Cannot have vaccinations in this country as the vaccines are live.Will need spaying/neutering to hopefully help with temperament. Can be trained to walk on a lead.Need space to let off steam !Need to research.Will house train.Ours live in and out.Approx £300+, can be alot more if younger.

Can't help you with Fennecs.

Whatever you decide on you will need to consider how much space you have for the correct enclosure, your finances,if you have a vet who will treat exotics and if not how far you need to go to find one that will.Plus you would need to do as much research as you can onto suitable enclosures,diet etc. Can you cope with an animal who may have a change in temperament and not be exactly as you expected.
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

good post africa, i think you some'd it up in a nutshell: victory:
stu


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> good post africa, i think you some'd it up in a nutshell: victory:
> stu


:blush:Thank you, actually I didn't mean to post that Kinks can be trained to walk on a lead tho! Actally one of ours will wear one if we have her out of the enclosure for any reason, just as a precaution in case she tries to nip off! Not ideal tho'


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

africa said:


> :blush:Thank you, actually I didn't mean to post that Kinks can be trained to walk on a lead tho! Actally one of ours will wear one if we have her out of the enclosure for any reason, just as a precaution in case she tries to nip off! Not ideal tho'


alot of animals will not mind being lead trained as long as its done from a young age or slowly over time ive got my skunk lead trained but dont take him walking, its just incase i would need to.
ive also seen it done with meerkats, raccoons, raccoon dogs, gennets,mara and wallabies:2thumb: 
stu


----------



## Daniel_123 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks alot guys all this information has been really usefull!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> alot of animals will not mind being lead trained as long as its done from a young age or slowly over time ive got my skunk lead trained but dont take him walking, its just incase i would need to.
> ive also seen it done with meerkats, raccoons, raccoon dogs, gennets,mara and wallabies:2thumb:
> stu


Our skunks are lead trained as yours is...just in case! The raccoons are lead trained and go for a walk most days,Oreo in particular walks just like a dog, he is really good, Mimi gets bored after a while and heads for the nearest tree:lol2:. Juno and Jasper the genets aren't keen, one of the kinks will but only as an emergency...the meerkats...mmmmm haven't tried them:mf_dribble:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

meerkats are very hard to lead train but it can be done through positive reinforcement from a young age, i have a meerkat thats lead trained but i never take him out, just never know when you might need to, plus i also done it just to see if i could lol
stu


----------

